# A trick from a hick.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Anybody besides me use gallon pickle jars or those bell jars to keep
your dry goods in?[beans, rice,meal etc.]Ever notice how ever so often little tiny bugs things get in there and wreck your stuff? I fixed that, and its simple:
Dab your finger in some fresh cooking oil and rub around the outside rim of the jar,next rub some on the inside rim of the lid, screw down like always.repeat every time you use the jar.I have grits and flour going on a year old and no webs yet!

Might even work on long term storage.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I use them! I have a few of them out sunbathing in the yard now to get the pickle smell out of them. (That's the only way I've found that works) We had those pantry moths you're talking about not too long ago, they are a b!tch to get rid of! It was amazing to me that they were under the rims of factory sealed jars. We bought some traps, cleaned, & threw away bunches of stuff. Those traps are a permanent part of our pantries & our preps now. Thanks for the tip, I'll have to try it! Those moths are the devil!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Last winter I got some additional supplies. I left the product out where it could freeze and kill any bugs before I put it away. A couple days in the freezer should do the same.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I got two pickled okra huge jars from Sam's and they are awesome storing devices..after you use baking soda over night.

Oh, just read the posts--use baking soda---odor gone over night with hot water.
And I keep a bay leaf in EVERY drawer and on every shelf in my cabinets for ants, bugs, etc.
Also DE works wonders for insect repellent.


----------



## carolexan (Dec 28, 2010)

Caribou said:


> Last winter I got some additional supplies. I left the product out where it could freeze and kill any bugs before I put it away. A couple days in the freezer should do the same.


I do the same (put them in the freezer) with all my grains and beans. I began with doing this to wheat and saw how well it lasted. It has worked well for me over the years.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

When overseas I can get "real" spices from the local markets real cheap ...But....sitting out in the heat with flies and bugs everywhere,I don't use any of them unless I put them in the ships freezer for several days first!


----------



## Onebigelf (Sep 17, 2011)

Put the lids in boiling water for a few moments before putting in on the jar. Dry and put on and tighten. The hot water softens the ring and gives you a good seal. Ziplock makes a vacuum pump to use with their vacuum bags. 
http://www.amazon.com/Ziploc-Vacuum-Starter-3-Quart-1-Pump/dp/B003UEMFUG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1373498864&sr=8-1&keywords=ziploc+vacuum+pump
Use a pushpin to poke a small hole in the center of the lid. Put a small square of electrical tape (about a 1/2" square) LOOSELY over the hole. Cover with the pump and pump away. The vacuum pulled in the jar will pull the tape into the hole. Press the tape down firmly with your finger and then put the jar in a cool dark closet. Works with all kinds of jars. Works REALLY well, and dirt cheap. WalMart carries the Ziplock kits.

John


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Caribou said:


> Last winter I got some additional supplies. I left the product out where it could freeze and kill any bugs before I put it away. A couple days in the freezer should do the same.


Yes.until its no longer frozen.been there, did that, cussed a blue streak.

But hey, EXTRA PROTEIN!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Magus said:


> Yes.until its no longer frozen.been there, did that, cussed a blue streak.
> 
> But hey, EXTRA PROTEIN!


I've yet to have any problem with anything I've frozen but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## rhiana (Aug 5, 2013)

We keep the rice in the cupboard in a jar like this, but we go through it so fast we haven't had any issues.


----------



## Coastal (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the bugs come in with the food product, not through the air tight seal.


----------

